# Quotare



## bubu7

È diffuso nel gergo dei forum l’uso di questo verbo al posto di _essere d’accordo, sottolineare, approvare, condividere, sottoscrivere_ oppure, in altri contesti, _citare_.
Non sono un purista e riconosco l'esigenza comune d'integrare l'italiano con forestierismi anche non adattati come, ad esempio, _computer_ ma, in questo caso, non vedo proprio la necessità d'introdurre questo nuovo anglicismo, non riportato dai vocabolari.

Voi cosa ne pensate?


----------



## la italianilla

Boh...penso che forse hai ragione. È un po' come la storia di "_edit_are" usato sempre nel gergo informatico per "modificare". 
Quote" come "citare", secondo il mio umile parere, sta prendendo piede per due motivi:
1. agli italiani, essenzialmente, piace usare e/o introdurre termini stranieri nella nostra lingua, a differenza per esempio dei francesi o degli spagnoli (gli spagnoli chiamano il mouse del pc ratón );
2. perché scrivere "quote" è più veloce di "son d'accordo".

ps: ho notato che, nel De Mauro on line, alla voce "quotare", non si fa riferimento a questo particolare significato di "citare". 
Anch'io comunque sono una a cui piacerebbe introdurre un po' meno termini stranieri (senza esagerare anche nel senso opposto), anche perché, alcune volte, forse non ci s'è sforzati proprio nel trovare dei corrispondenti (es: quando hanno inventato il pc, gli spagnoli l'han chiamato ordenador, ecc...anche noi forse avremmo potuto tradurlo...chissà..)


----------



## SunDraw

Purtoppo "sottoscrivere" e "citare", rispettivamente i significati credo più corrispondenti all'uso del "quotare" che qui intendiamo, suonano eccessivamente burocratici, è _innegabile_.
Aggiungo "concordare" e "riportare", rispettivamente, alla bella lista di sinonimi indicata, o più genericamente "ritrovarsi" "rifarsi" "riprendere" "confermare" ecc. ma non è lo stesso: qui si intende "mi va bene, o mi riferisco a, esattamente come è stato detto lì".
E resta il problema di trovare un modo di dire che non risulti, orrore orrore (siamo in internet, in diretta, rivolti a un "pubblico generalista"...!) "di registro troppo alto"...


----------



## bubu7

la italianilla said:


> 2. perché scrivere "quote" è più veloce di "son d'accordo".
> [...]
> Anch'io comunque sono una a cui piacerebbe introdurre un po' meno termini stranieri (senza esagerare anche nel senso opposto)...


 
Per quanto riguarda la brevità di scrittura, non mi sembra che, ad esempio, _quoto su tutto_... sia molto più breve di c_ondivido tutto..._


----------



## Salegrosso

la italianilla said:


> (es: quando hanno inventato il pc, gli spagnoli l'han chiamato ordenador, ecc...anche noi forse avremmo potuto tradurlo...chissà..)


 
Agli albori in Italia lo chiamavano _calcolatore_. Poi la parola _computer_ ha stravinto.


----------



## la italianilla

bubu7 said:


> Per quanto riguarda la brevità di scrittura, non mi sembra che, ad esempio, _quoto su tutto_... sia molto più breve di c_ondivido tutto..._



Infatti ho detto che scrivere "quoto" è più veloce di _convido_, ma aggiungo anche di _son d'accordo, sottoscrivo_ e tante altre varianti proposte per quel termine nella nostra lingua. Mi spiego meglio: è un po' simile al fenomeno di _ok_. Uno potrebbe dire che c'è sempre _va bene_ però _ok_ è più veloce, più corto, più immediato. Poi è ovvio che, nell'esempio da te proposto, risulta certamente meno veloce "quoto su tutto" rispetto a "condivido tutto" 



Salegrosso said:


> Agli albori in Italia lo chiamavano _calcolatore_. Poi la parola _computer_ ha stravinto.



C'era anche calcolatore, ordinatore, elaboratore elettronico ecc...ma tutti scartati o poco usati...


----------



## Crisidelm

In senso stretto, ovvero parlando delle quotature come nei post qui precedenti, quindi in ambito Internet e forum, non credo che nessun verbo Italiano preesistente si adatti alla perfezione a fare le veci di "quotare". In senso generale, dire "ti quoto" mi suona strano e non lo uso, ma è comprensibile che il suo uso vada estendendosi (sia come numero di persone che lo dice, sia come sfumature di significato) proprio per l'importanza che Internet sta via via assumendo sempre piu.


----------



## infinite sadness

Per abbreviare si potrebbe scrivere "quot"?


----------



## VogaVenessian

Partecipo a questo forum non da molto ed è la mia prima esperienza in questo genere di comunicazione. Fin dai primi giorni mi ha colpito l'uso di *quotare* nel senso di "accolgo in pieno il tuo punto di vista"/ "sono completamente d'accordo con quanto hai scritto (nel tuo ultimo post)"/ "sottoscrivo il tuo pensiero". Questo significato di quotare è confermato anche in WR; al contrario il vocabolario Treccani non lo riporta. Inizialmente questo calco linguistico non mi piaceva ma visto il suo successo mi vado facendo l'orecchio.
Tuttavia, tanto per fare la buona azione quotidiana prima della mezzanotte, vorrei dire ai _foreri_ (mamma mia ..._foreri_!) non madrelingua italiana che ci sono locuzioni più italiane (quelle sopra dette) per esprimere il medesimo concetto.
Buona notte a tutti.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Voga 

Contribuisco alla tua buona azione (poco dopo la mezzanotte) e ... "condivido la tua opinione"


----------



## pizzi

Ciao, Voga ,

avrai notato che, qui come altrove, c'è una predilizione per termini che liofilizzano i concetti e compattano le frasi normali - come quelle da te citate - facendole diventare _perifrasi della sintesi_; anche i neologismi dei giornalisti vanno in quella direzione.

 A questa necessità di contrazione si affiancano poi manifesti ridondandi nei quali ci si dilunga ad oltranza su un argomento semplice, con buona pace dell'interesse, ma con giovamento della noia.

Sommando i due aspetti, siamo nella media...   E per essere ancora più striminziti di *quoto*:


----------



## cercolumi

Caro Voga
Sposo _in toto_ quanto da te detto e appoggio la tua tesi incondizionatamente. Mi hai tolto/rubato le parole di bocca, non avrei saputo trovare migliori parole per esprimere lo stesso concetto.


----------



## violadaprile

Sì, giusto. Però:
se io "clicco" sul fumetto in alto, mi compare [ QUOTE]....[ /QUOTE]. Da quando esiste internet. L'abitudine fa l'uso, non si tratta di essere "esterofili". Le parole entrano nella lingua e ci fanno il nido. Così come un sacco di acrostici che in inglese sono chiarissimi e per noi acquistano significato solo per via dell'uso [sorride sotto i baffi invece di usare l'emoticon, e pensa LOL].

È anche vero che per indicare molte cose spesso esistono sinonimi, italiani, che possono avere lo stesso valore ma più spesso hanno sfumature di significato più o meno marcate, più o meno riconoscibili

 <OT rimosso>


----------



## giginho

Ecco Gigi che, alla moda dei salmoni, vi va contro corrente.

Io ho sempre usato quoto nelle sue più sceme varianti: straquotone è l'ultimo che ho usato.

Ma to quote non vuol dire essere d'accordo con qualcuno, in origine quanto meno. To quote, in inglese, vuol dire semplicemente: "riporto le parole che tu dici in una citazione".....posso anche usare il "quote" per poi riempire di insulti chi ha detto una castroneria (non auspicabile, ma già successo)

Io uso il ti quoto nel senso *italiano* del termine, ovvero: hai detto una cosa buona e io la quoto, ovvero le do una quotazione alta, ovvero le do valore.

Ehhh, confessate che vi ho scambiato l'ordine degli addendi e il risultato è cambiato, checché ne dica la matematica!!!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Gigi 

Perdonami, ma non sono d'accordo: in italiano, il "quotare" non definisce il valore della "quotazione" ... che potrebbe essere "alta" o "bassa"  ... però in matematica sei bravo


----------



## giginho

Anna, hai ragione, non lo definisce......ma io supponenvo che per educazione si dessero solo valutazioni positive, quelle negative vengono date in modo più velate....(mirror climbing estremo!)


----------



## violadaprile

Il termine italiano "quotare" ha un significato di suo e significa "dare un valore" (azioni quotate in borsa, autore quotato ecc). Il significato di "citare" è mutuato dall'inglese, per uso invalso. Almeno secondo me.


----------



## Anja.Ann

giginho said:


> Anna, hai ragione, non lo definisce......ma io supponenvo che per educazione si dessero solo valutazioni positive, quelle negative vengono date in modo più velate....(mirror climbing estremo!)



Gigi, caro  era una celia e ... sono assolutamente d'accordo: l'educazione innanzitutto


----------



## giginho

violadaprile said:


> Il termine italiano "quotare" ha un significato di suo e significa "dare un valore" (azioni quotate in borsa, autore quotato ecc). Il significato di "citare" è mutuato dall'inglese, per uso invalso. Almeno secondo me.



Hai sicuramente ragione, ma io uso "quotare" nell'accezione italiana del termine di dare un valore e, aggiungo io, positivo!



Anja.Ann said:


> Gigi, caro  era una celia e ... sono assolutamente d'accordo: l'educazione innanzitutto



Mia cara, stamattina sono più tardo del solito.....perdonami!!!! un abbraccio!


----------



## pizzi

Se uno non è d'accordo, scrive *ti squoto*?


----------



## VogaVenessian

pizzi said:


> Se uno non è d'accordo, scrive *ti squoto*?


Semplice! Scrive "Quoto ma non ti quoto!". Chiaro no?
Va be', è uno scherzo. Prendiamo però coscienza della possibile ambiguità e padroneggiamola. È anche questo il bello di ogni lingua. Quando si usavano le telescriventi, un tot di anni fa, nel messaggio ogni eventuale citazione era preceduta dalla sigla QTE e chiusa da UNQTE (letto "unquote"). La citazione era "neutra", scevra di adesione o ripulsa. I commenti, caso mai, seguivano (dopo UNQTE).


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Voga 

Come dire: il testo "messo tra virgolette" (è proprio il caso di dirlo ) è _riportato _e corrisponde alla "citazione" diretta ...


----------



## VogaVenessian

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Voga
> 
> Come dire: il testo "messo tra virgolette" (è proprio il caso di dirlo ) è _riportato _e corrisponde alla "citazione" diretta ...


Oh Yes! [moderatori ...chiudete un occhio].


----------



## giginho

pizzi said:


> Se uno non è d'accordo, scrive *ti squoto*?



Nonono! io *quoto *Pizzi e *squoto *VV!

Se voglio dare un giudizio positivo e voglio far mie le parole del collega allora "quoto" ovvero do un giudizio positivo
Se voglio biasimare un collega allora lo squoto, alla Pizzimaniera.


----------

